# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Misselijk dag na val

## alonka

hallo mensen,

vraagje.. vorige week goed klapper gemaakt van een paard weet niet precies hoe maar de rechterkant spieren,ribben echt een vieze pijn maar dat zakte na een paar minuten gelukkig weer weg. rechts nog wel iets gevoelig maar goed te doen! maar s avonds soms iets wat misselijk geen braakneigingen enz alleen beetje raar gevoel in de maag. en dit blijft maar aanhouden  :Mad:  het is nu 6 dagen geleden en de misselijkheid komt en gaat weer om gek van te worden. na het eten of voor maakt niet uit maar het kan ook zo ineens weg zijn en na 2 a 3 uur komt het effies weer en verdwijnt weer..
ik dacht eerst dat ik een beetje grieperig was want familie was ook allemaal ziek maar ik weet het nu niet meer??

Heeft iemand tips?? alvast bedankt!!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo alonka,

Het beste is om langs de husarts te gaan, die kan onderzoeken of je een griepje hebt of dat er tijdens de trap van het paard toch iets beschadigd is geraakt waardoor je nu af en aan misselijk bent...
In elk geval beterschap!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Ik sluit me aan bij Luuss!
ga aub naar de huisarts... met je romp moet je zéér voorzichtig zijn , daar kan van alles mis gaan; scheurtje in middenrif, doorboorde darm, en nog veel van zulke andere *zéér ernstig te nemen zaken*.
Ga aub naar je arts meid!!

Sterkte en succes!!!!
Xx Ag

----------

